# Diskussion zu   0900-Lockanrufe / Nummernportierung



## Sirius (11 September 2007)

Gab es auch Fälle bei denen die 0900-Lockanrufe (mit Rufnummerübertragung) *nicht* auf dem Handy, sondern direkt im Festnetz ankamen?
(ohne Rufnummerweiterleitung)

Ist hauptsächlich das D2-Netz betroffen oder gibt es auch Ping-Anrufe im D1-Netz?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Sirius schrieb:


> Gab es auch Fälle bei denen die 0900-Lockanrufe (mit Rufnummerübertragung) *nicht* auf dem Handy, sondern direkt im Festnetz ankamen?


Von denen, die  sich hier gemeldet haben,  anscheinend nicht. Handy ist für Rückrufverleitung 
 besser geeignet, da immer mit entgangener Rufanzeige.  
 Festnetztelefone bei weitem nicht durchgehend.


----------



## Sirius (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Dachte ich mir. Bei einem "Handy-Pingautomaten" läßt sich die Absendernummer beliebig einstellen. Im Festnetz ist das so nicht möglich.

Es ist also denkbar bis wahrscheinlich, dass der Wählcomputer z.B. in Hannover oder Hamburg steht, während die Pinganrufe "scheinbar" aus Berlin, Frankfurt oder Köln kommen.

Direkt daneben könnte eine VoIP-Bandansage stehen, die ankommende Gespräche auf der  Berliner, Frankfurter oder Kölner Nummer per VoIP entgegennimmt und die 0900-Nummern bewirbt.


----------



## dieter_w (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Sirius schrieb:


> Bei einem "Handy-Pingautomaten" läßt sich die Absendernummer beliebig einstellen.



@ Sirius:
Aber diese "einstellbare Nummer" muss eine Nummer sein, die wirklich zugeteilt wurde? Nicht eine "frei wählbare"?

Dieter


----------



## johinos (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Von denen, die  sich hier gemeldet haben,  anscheinend nicht. Handy ist für Rückrufverleitung  besser geeignet, da immer mit entgangener Rufanzeige.
> Festnetztelefone bei weitem nicht durchgehend.


Hinzu kommt, die Vorgehensweise macht ja auch Sinn: Anrufe ins Festnetz über VoIP sind kostenlos bzw. mit minimalen Kosten verbunden, also erzählt man den Festnetzrufnummer-Inhabern direkt, dass sie 0900 anrufen sollen.

Anrufe auf Handy kosten richtig - also kurzer Ping, und die Leute melden sich selbst auf eigene Kosten, um den gleichen Text zu hören.


----------



## Sirius (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



dieter_w schrieb:


> @ Sirius:
> Aber diese "einstellbare Nummer" muss eine Nummer sein, die wirklich zugeteilt wurde? Nicht eine "frei wählbare"?


Eine "frei wählbare" Rufnummer würde nicht die Bandansage erreichen. Um die Bandansage zu erreichen, müssen die Vorwahl und der RNB "stimmen", d.h. zugeteilt sein. Die werden von der BNA festgelegt. Was nach dem RNB kommt, obliegt dem Betreiber des RNB.  
(RNB = Rufnummerblock mit jeweils 1000 Teilnehmernummern) 

Siehe hierzu die Infos der BNA (einschließlich aller zugeteilten RNBs):  http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...chnisse/zugeteilte_Rufnummernbloecke_1gl.html


----------



## johinos (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Sirius schrieb:


> Was nach dem RNB kommt, obliegt dem Betreiber des RNB.


Möglicherweise habe ich was übersehen, aber: Ist der RNB aufgrund der Portierungsmöglichkeit überhaupt relevant?


----------



## Sirius (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



johinos schrieb:


> Möglicherweise habe ich was übersehen, aber: Ist der RNB aufgrund der Portierungsmöglichkeit überhaupt relevant?


Portierung schön und gut, aber nur innerhalb eines Ortsnetzes. Man kann keine Berliner Rufnummer nach München mitnehmen.

Portierungen sind eigentlich nur dann relevant, wenn man den Abieter wechselt und nicht den Wohnort.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Sirius schrieb:


> Portierung schön und gut, aber nur innerhalb eines Ortsnetzes.
> Man kann keine Berliner Rufnummer nach München mitnehmen.


Es wäre auch  durchaus  denkbar, dass Nummern kollidieren könnten, da bereits im andern Ortsnetz vorhanden.
Anders sieht es bei Handynummern aus, aber die sind ohnehin nicht ortsbezogen.


----------



## dieter_w (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Es wäre auch  durchaus  denkbar, dass Nummern kollidieren könnten, da bereits im andern Ortsnetz vorhanden.
> Anders sieht es bei Handynummern aus, aber die sind ohnehin nicht ortsbezogen.


IMHO ist die jeweilige Ortsnetzvorwahl fester Bestandteil der Rufnummer.
"Doppelt" erteilte Rufnummern sollten folglich nicht auftreten können.


----------



## johinos (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Sirius schrieb:


> Man kann keine Berliner Rufnummer nach München mitnehmen.


Komme immer noch nicht mit: Inwiefern spielt das hier eine Rolle? Eine Rufnummer, die mit 030 beginnt, ist doch sowieso eine andere als eine, die mit 089 beginnt, egal, was dahinter kommt. Erstmal haben die garnichts miteinander zu tun, da interessiert der RNB doch überhaupt nicht?


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



dieter_w schrieb:


> "Doppelt" erteilte Rufnummern sollten folglich nicht auftreten können.


Nummern werden in jedem Ortsnetz völlig unabhängig von anderen Ortnetzen vergeben.
"Doppelbeispiele"  dafür habe ich selber  schon erlebt, aktiv und passiv (Fehlanrufe wegen falscher Vorwahl) 
Nach dieser Hypothese dürfte dies nicht passieren. wozu auch?


----------



## dieter_w (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Nach dieser Hypothese dürfte dies nicht passieren. wozu auch?


Nur mal zur Entwirrung: Ich meinte, wenn man die Rufnummer komplett incl. Vorwahl betrachtet, dann sollten doppelt erteilte Nummern auszuschließen sein.

Die Rufnummer OHNE Ortsnetzbezug hingegen kann schon doppelt auftreten, ist aber vollkommen unschädlich.

Spanien hat dieses Problem umgangen, indem generell IMMER (auch innerhalb des eigenen Ortsnetzes) die Ortsnetzkennzahl mit gewählt werden muss.

BTW: Unsere Festnetznummer zu Hause habe ich noch ein zweites Mal im ON München entdeckt.


----------



## technofreak (12 September 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu   0900-Lockanrufe / Nummernportierung*

hab die Postings aus dem Meldethread  rausgenommen.  Er stört erheblich, wenn dauernd jemand  "me too"  dazwischen schreibt.


----------



## Sirius (12 September 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu 0900-Lockanrufe / Nummernportierung*



johinos schrieb:


> Komme immer noch nicht mit: Inwiefern spielt das hier eine Rolle?


Es geht um die Frage, der Rufnummermitnahme. Außerhalb eines Ortnetzes ist das nicht möglich.

Um wieder einen Themenbezug herzustellen - es wäre denkbar, dass die Ping-Nummern aus einem anderen Netz portiert wurden, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich. Der Aufwand wäre viel zu groß und der Nutzeffekt "Tarnung und Verschleierung" ist fraglich.


----------

